# Triloids Posion



## springhead (Sep 4, 2011)

Can anybody give me a value on this three sided bottle?


----------



## springhead (Sep 4, 2011)

Other side...


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello Springhead;  I can not tell if the mold seams go all the way up to the finish bead 
 (and/or) over the finish bead top on the bottle.  I have three early Triloids bottles and I can't put my hands on them right now..  
 I don/t know about your bottle knowledge, but I think I see mold seam lines going all the way up to the finish in your pictures.  This tells me that the bottle was made on an ABM. Thus the value is just in the cobalt colored glass, which appeals to a lot of people.
 I have a newbee file that I send to people that are obviously new to bottle collecting. I will paste it here for your reading.  I hope it doesn't offend you.
  > I see where you are new to the FORUM.  I decided to write to you to make a couple of points regarding collecting old bottles. # 1  The bottles that have seam lines on the sides of the finish (the top of a bottle, will not have much value.  This means to bottle collectors that the bottle was made on an ABM (Automatic Bottle Machine).  The bottles that have the most value are the hand made, mouth blown bottles.  These bottles will have a hand tooled finish with swirled lines around the glass.  They will also have marks on the bottom that show us how the bottle was empontilled.  This word refers to the application of a handle put on the bottom of the bottle so the bottle maker could apply glass to the top finish area, and tool it to the desired finish specifications.  After he has done that the bottle is taken in a forked tool and the empontilled handle is tapped and broken off the bottle.  The completed bottle is then placed into an annealing oven to neutralize the cords of stress put in the glass during the forming process.  Failure to anneal the bottle would cause it to explode if not annealed.   
 This is the review that is a great study of old books and learning. Best of luck to you.  I have collected glass for 73 or four years.  RED Matthews


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 5, 2011)

This is a KT-9, it's very common.  Worth $2 - $5.

 Just had discussion on this not too long ago...can read the input there:

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/TRILOIDS~/m-439853/tm.htm


----------



## springhead (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks guys...It has rather complex mold seams forming a band on the neck and splitting the lip in two... ABM... I guess... but interesting... I'll get a picture up when I have time.


----------

